

Ask HN: good designers that do html too? - petervandijck

I really want to find some good designers that deliver html/css, not Photoshop. I regularly have design work and I've never been able to find anyone that's good. I'd love personal recommendations of freelance designers you've worked with :)
======
kingsidharth
Dunno what you call a good designer but here is what I did in Photoshop & THEN
HTML (WordPress + THesis) <http://www.kingsidharth.com>

It has more links to more of my sites that I did. Just ping me if you like it.
My mail: <http://scr.im/kingsidharth> (yah that's mail)

------
petervandijck
And as an example of a design that I like: <http://ohlife.com>

